# Help ID this Blue AngelFish



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

what is this thing and do you guys know anything about it? im sure i can also do some research when i do the name...

thanks


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Blue Koran Angel


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep, it's _Pomacanthus semicirculatus_, but you'll probably just need Koran Angelfish to look through hobby literature.

Here's a FishBase page to get you started...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks much, their pretty common, around here anyways always liked em just never knew the name


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Koran...Here's mine.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What is that in with it, rchan? Is that a Black Perc Clown?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

koran angel fish..one of the hardy angelfish..personily i love the adult color..brownish color...

and nice gold bar maroon..rchan..sweet


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> What is that in with it, rchan? Is that a Black Perc Clown?


That would be a gold stripe maroon clownfish.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's another pic of him and his friends. He loves his anemones, all 3 of them.


----------

